# Code readers



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Just curious but why do so many people not have code readers for their trucks. They are not that expensive anymore. $100+ will buy you a decent code reader and will allow you to narrow down the possibilities of what is wrong with trucks.. Todays trucks are so complex and so electrically driven that I would not be with out a code reader.


----------



## coyote_nb (Sep 20, 2008)

i stay with a OBD2 reader for 79 CA$
www.canobd2.com
it's save my many money over the time.

if the mil light gos on you don't know what's happened.

Pluck it on and some sec. you know the fault-code.

tymusic


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

todays truck are complex that why some people pay to have them fixed. why pay a hundred for a code reader when auto zone scans for free. plus that would put me out of bussiness


JR


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I just bought one for our trucks this year. My ses light came on at 3:15am on a Sunday during a large storm so I pulled out the scanner and it was a miner fault, cleared it and went back to plowing. Now if I didn't have the scanner I would have shut the truck down until I could get in to a shop and that means upset customers. I picked mine up at Harbor Freight for like $70 or so. Well worth it.


----------



## coyote_nb (Sep 20, 2008)

CARDOCTOR;729104 said:


> .... why pay a hundred for a code reader when auto zone scans for free.


short question!

they working 24/7 on your site???

You are plow in the night 1am or 3am and the mil gos on ... 
it's a minor or a major fault now ???

i thing a code reader for close to 100 bucks can save many time and money.

sorry i don't trust a shop boy 
see to many shops who change a complete part for a missing nut!

rg
Fred

... still waiting for snow


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I had a code reader. sold it to buy one that can view live data. few hundred bucks and you can see in real time what's up with the engine.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

ok...not to high jack here, but I have a question. Obviously all code readers are not created equal. Last year I tried two different readers and neither would pull the codes, one was my diesel mechanics. I don't remember what brands, but ones case was florescent orange. Anyway, I have Ford diesel trucks 97-03, can someone recommend a unit that will give the most bang for the buck? I won't say budget isn't an issue, but I like gadgets that work and have a few extra perks...lets say 300- 700 range budget.

Thanks



Oh yea...I was always told to stay away from Auto Zones because their readers won't pull the codes on these trucks either.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i just got a autozone one and it pulls my egr codes everytime lol gotta love the 6.0
it was around 200 so it was theyre "better" one


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

coldcoffee;729144 said:


> ok...not to high jack here, but I have a question. Obviously all code readers are not created equal. Last year I tried two different readers and neither would pull the codes, one was my diesel mechanics. I don't remember what brands, but ones case was florescent orange. Anyway, I have Ford diesel trucks 97-03, can someone recommend a unit that will give the most bang for the buck? I won't say budget isn't an issue, but I like gadgets that work and have a few extra perks...lets say 300- 700 range budget.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Oh yea...I was always told to stay away from Auto Zones because their readers won't pull the codes on these trucks either.


This the one that I carry with me in my truck and i have yet to have a problem with it. It is internet updateable and can do ob1 and 2 plus it has conections for makes.
http://www.canobd2.com/Products/ToolDetail.aspx?Id=0A5BB6714E594FFE90D89A9363E13C77


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Hamelfire;729161 said:


> This the one that I carry with me in my truck and i have yet to have a problem with it. It is internet updateable and can do ob1 and 2 plus it has conections for makes.
> http://www.canobd2.com/Products/ToolDetail.aspx?Id=0A5BB6714E594FFE90D89A9363E13C77


That looks like a nice unit, price isn't bad either. Thanks


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

coldcoffee;729172 said:


> That looks like a nice unit, price isn't bad either. Thanks


Oreilley auto and checker have them for around 200 if memory serves


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

If you get a generic obd2 reader it will give you minimal info. The better the scanner (for the most part) the better the info. IMHO if you do not get one that shows live data they are not worth it. Case in point my buddy has a cheaper reader, it spit out misfire bank 1. My reader spit out misfire bank one, cylinder 3. Look at the live data and you can tell at what rpm cylinder 3 misfires and it even kept track of all data when the code was thrown engine temp, rpm ect. Could narrow it down to a bad coil on that cylinder alot quicker. On his we knew what side, but that was it. As far as knowing if it is a minor code or not you really go back to the old addage if the light is yellow you can let it mellow, if it is red it could go dead, I do not know of many things that would throw a yellow check engine light that would cause serious damage. It may cause your truck to run like crap or not at all, but probably not hurt it. It is still nice to know at 1 am that the only reason your light came on is that you forgot to tighten your gas cap though.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

For those of you with older trucks, Check ebay. Most techs and mechanics are always updating. I got a decent matco unit for like 150 bucks. Only goes up to 2002, but It works on my diesel's and the dodge.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Question will live data work with obd1?

Was consider buy one from Murray. http://www.partsamerica.com/ProductDetail.aspx?MfrCode=EQU&MfrPartNumber=3140&CategoryCode=3389


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Scan Tools*

This Thread Really Hit a Nerve With me,I Own A OTC Genisys 2006 I Paid About $3600 With The Software I felt I Needed {Not All That was Offered By Far} Now They offer Their 3.0 Versus The 2.0 That I bought.Keep Paying Is The Motto It seems,Then If I do Upgrade You Can Count on It In 6 months They Will Have Something That Makes My Unit Obsolete.Then Every SOB that has a code reader at $100 +/- Thinks That the are the final Authority on Automotive Diagnostics.Well As Far as That goes There are so many Domino Effects in Diagnostics That the large chain Dont care what the Tell You a Code Is IE Lean O2 Buy An O2 Install SAME CODE HA HA NO LIVE DATA OR THE MENTALITY TO DIAGNOSS THE REAL PROBLEM.Then You Have The Nerve To Question Why I charge $$ For A Diagnostic A large Chain Would Do for Free.By The Time i get The $$ Back Out Of My Scan Tool It Will Be time To Get Newer Technology at MORE $$$


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, people get testy about this question..... 

Me, I personally carry a regular actron reader. Works good for my needs. It will tell more than just misfire bank one, it will call out the cylinder. Will also tell me which o2 sensor is reading bad. Wether it be bank one sensor one two or three. Sorry to all you professionals, but I will not pay a shop $80 an hour labor to diagnose something I can do myself. For the people that have zero knowledge of cars, thats fine. Let them take it to the shops. However, anyone with a fair knowlegde about vehicles, a normal code reader will work just fine. Live data is nice, but not always nessecary.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*!!*



sechracer;730735 said:


> Wow, people get testy about this question.....
> 
> Me, I personally carry a regular actron reader. Works good for my needs. It will tell more than just misfire bank one, it will call out the cylinder. Will also tell me which o2 sensor is reading bad. Wether it be bank one sensor one two or three. Sorry to all you professionals, but I will not pay a shop $80 an hour labor to diagnose something I can do myself. For the people that have zero knowledge of cars, thats fine. Let them take it to the shops. However, anyone with a fair knowlegde about vehicles, a normal code reader will work just fine. Live data is nice, but not always nessecary.


Hope You make More than Your Share Of Mistakes So at least The Parts Stores Make Their MONEY!!!


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Acmemechanic;730753 said:


> Hope You make More than Your Share Of Mistakes So at least The Parts Stores Make Their MONEY!!!


Didn't you fab up your own plow mount? Taking money away from fisher and your local dealer because you could do it yourself?

Come on, We are all in this together. If us plowers can do something to save a buck or two in the long run we will. At least I know I will.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

Dstosh;731166 said:


> Didn't you fab up your own plow mount? Taking money away from fisher and your local dealer because you could do it yourself?
> 
> Come on, We are all in this together. If us plowers can do something to save a buck or two in the long run we will. At least I know I will.


No I Guess I Do Stand Corrected.I Just hear It All To Often at the Garage as to Why Does It Cost $$ To look at Something And The big Chains Do It for Free.Makes the Hair Stand up On The Back of My Neck Right Quick.I Have to Go ahead and Publicly Retract My Lousy Comment and Appoligize.:yow!::yow!:


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

CARDOCTOR;729104 said:


> todays truck are complex that why some people pay to have them fixed. why pay a hundred for a code reader when auto zone scans for free. plus that would put me out of bussiness
> 
> JR


Does your autozone or shop stay open 24/7? Mine does not. My mechanic will come in and fix if he can in middle of night but, thats the service I get for plowing his drive and shop for trade.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Acmemechanic;730753 said:


> Hope You make More than Your Share Of Mistakes So at least The Parts Stores Make Their MONEY!!!


Your comment is allowed, but I figured I would leave out information as to my vehicle background just to see what type of answer I got.... Kinda set you up a little sorry about that.

I tend to make sure I test enough, was taught that by my father who was a ASE Certified Master Tech for the majority of my life. I grew up working on cars with him after school and on the weekends. He has been out of it for a few years, but I tend to like to read alot to keep myself more up to date. However, like I said, alot of the time, it is still alot simpler than people like to think it is. you still start out the same as you normaly would with diagnostics. The only time my truck has been into the shop is when the steering wheel position sensor went bad. Need live data for that, but everything else was my own diagnostics.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Acmemechanic;730726 said:


> This Thread Really Hit a Nerve With me,I Own A OTC Genisys 2006 I Paid About $3600 With The Software I felt I Needed {Not All That was Offered By Far} Now They offer Their 3.0 Versus The 2.0 That I bought.Keep Paying Is The Motto It seems,Then If I do Upgrade You Can Count on It In 6 months They Will Have Something That Makes My Unit Obsolete.Then Every SOB that has a code reader at $100 +/- Thinks That the are the final Authority on Automotive Diagnostics.Well As Far as That goes There are so many Domino Effects in Diagnostics That the large chain Dont care what the Tell You a Code Is IE Lean O2 Buy An O2 Install SAME CODE HA HA NO LIVE DATA OR THE MENTALITY TO DIAGNOSS THE REAL PROBLEM.Then You Have The Nerve To Question Why I charge $$ For A Diagnostic A large Chain Would Do for Free.By The Time i get The $$ Back Out Of My Scan Tool It Will Be time To Get Newer Technology at MORE $$$


I agree i have over 20 grand in scan tools and constantly updating. being that im a full service automotive light truck repair facility i can justify it. But it upsets me to hear when people complain that i charge an hour to read codes with an hours worth of diagnosis. You cannot accuratly diagnose a modern vehicle with just a code reader its just guessing, believe it or not a code reader doesnt tell you whats wrong. And as far as you guys worrying about a check engine light on while plowing you only need to shut down when its flashing. So in my opinion a code reader is a waste of money. You need to be able to see pids, freezeframe, live plotting, bi-directionals, and so much more. I also feel that manufacturer level tools are the best, that is what i buy. But if you want a very good generic laptop based scanner i would get autenginuity, or an EASE scan tool. They are great for the price and will work fine for the majority.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

wewille, what part of Wi are you from? I would love to find a mechanic that will work on light diesels and knows what there doing.I haven't had much luck were I am. Last time I went right to Cummins and they were great but I other diesels besides.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't have one cause the Dodge/Cummins will tell you the code on the dash if you cycle the key a few times.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The check engine light is on I take it to autozone 2 miles from me. They give me a good place to start. Most times the code is pointing to what has failed. I just took the Malibu there Friday. Bad knock sensor, looked it up in book found it. The connection was broken off. It cost $25 for it, done. There are plenty of people that need repair garages. I just don't happen to be one.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

MickiRig1;732818 said:


> The check engine light is on I take it to autozone 2 miles from me. They give me a good place to start. Most times the code is pointing to what has failed. I just took the Malibu there Friday. Bad knock sensor, looked it up in book found it. The connection was broken off. It cost $25 for it, done. There are plenty of people that need repair garages. I just don't happen to be one.


If you went to a garage that would have been closer to $250. No wonder we don't go there whenever possible!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

With this economy we will all be doing trading for services... Money will be a thing of the past.. !!!!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hamelfire;729037 said:


> Just curious but why do so many people not have code readers for their trucks. They are not that expensive anymore. $100+ will buy you a decent code reader and will allow you to narrow down the possibilities of what is wrong with trucks.. Todays trucks are so complex and so electrically driven that I would not be with out a code reader.


I havent read all the post.I am not sure if this was posted yet. But they buy code readers so they can delete the code. Certain trucks like the Dmax can easily go into a limp mode over a bad sensor. So clear code and plow on for a bit till it happens again.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

MickiRig1;732818 said:


> The check engine light is on I take it to autozone 2 miles from me. They give me a good place to start. Most times the code is pointing to what has failed. I just took the Malibu there Friday. Bad knock sensor, looked it up in book found it. The connection was broken off. It cost $25 for it, done. There are plenty of people that need repair garages. I just don't happen to be one.


Wait till your car doesnt start because something has gone wrong on the can data bus causing a no start. Or many many things! I dont doubt your technical abilities, but i gaurantee that sometime you will need to see a qualified automotive technician. Im not attacking you or your post, im just saying modern automobiles are nothing like they used to be, and require qualified and trained personel to diagnose and maintain. Sometimes you are correct and it may be simple, but most of the time it takes way more than that.


----------

